# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergisch voor parkiet

## corvis68

Mijn stiefdochter heeft bij haar moeder thuis een parkiet. Nu hebben we de verdenking dat ze daar allergisch voor is. Ze heeft een allergietest (bloedonderzoek) gehad bij de huisarts en ze blijkt voor veel dingen allergisch te zijn maar de huisarts heeft gezegd dat hij niet specifiek op een vogelallergie kan testen  :Frown:  Klopt dit? Inmiddels is er een 2e parkiet bij en wij zitten over haar gezondheid in. Wij kunnen niks doen omdat moeders de voogd is maar ik wil gewoon zeker weten of er geen specifieke test voor vogelallergie is.

----------


## gossie

dag,
laat je stiefkind genieten van de Parkieten, die bij haar moeder in huis zijn.
Mocht ze daar zeer allergisch reacties van hebben, dan reageert haar moeder echt wel, lijkt me.........
(maar volgens mij bestaat er geen allergisch test voor "vogels")

----------


## GJDV

> dag,
> laat je stiefkind genieten van de Parkieten, die bij haar moeder in huis zijn.
> Mocht ze daar zeer allergisch reacties van hebben, dan reageert haar moeder echt wel, lijkt me.........
> (maar volgens mij bestaat er geen allergisch test voor "vogels")



Die test bestaat wel. Ik heb vandaag bloed laten prikken omdat de longarts wilde onderzoeken of ik parkietenallergie had.

----------

